# Demonsden online store is now open!



## ctarpey (Nov 7, 2010)

i have opened my online store! producst are being adding daily!
This store is mostly small props but hey everytone loves the smalls. stop by and check it out! also comment on what youd like to me seen on the online store and i can put it up there upon your rquest!
Thanks,
Chris
http://blujay.com/demonsden


----------



## ctarpey (Nov 7, 2010)

feel free to leave comments on what props you want to see in my store! Right now im going to be getting bag of bones prop for my store! more to come!


----------

